# Links > Tutorials >  Tutorial about WRAP 2C with Voyage Linux - OZOnet branch

## dimkasta

Όπως υποσχέθηκα στον acoul, έφτιαξα το πιο πάνω tutorial. Θα βελτιώνεται συνέχεια για τουλάχιστον καμιά εβδομάδα ακόμα, όπως θα σετάρω και το δικό μου wrap.

Περιμένω σχόλια και υποδείξεις στο site ή και εδώ

http://www.dimkasta.net/index.php?op...d=16&Itemid=13

----------


## acoul

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ

----------


## dimkasta

Ένα μεγάλο παρακαλώ...

To do list...

Quick guide to:

wireless extensions/tools (iwconfig, iwspy, iwpriv...)
quagga, BGPD, OSPF
MRTG
QOS
httpd
crond
sh scripting
cgi-bin

Υποδείξεις σε πηγές κλπ ιδιαίτερα ευπρόσδεκτες.

----------


## acoul

Υπάρχει πλέον και εδώ. Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και μπράβο για την πολύ καλή δουλειά που έκανε ο Δημήτρης !!

----------


## azisi

> Υπάρχει πλέον και εδώ. Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και μπράβο για την πολύ καλή δουλειά που έκανε ο Δημήτρης !!


Μόλις έστησα voyage-linux σε ένα WRAP 1E-1 και δυσκολεύτηκα λίγο, διότι το documentation είναι λίγο δυσεύρετο και τα παραπάνω δύο link δεν δουλεύουν. Το site του dimkasta βγάζει 404 και του acoul κάνει timeout. Εάν επανέλθουν θα μπορούσα να τα εμπλουτίσω και εγώ όσο μπορώ.

----------


## dimkasta

Nαι έχω αλλάξει server και δεν είχα χρόνο να τα περάσω όλα στον καινούριο....

Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα τα ξανανανεβάσω

----------


## acoul

το wiki.ozo.com ειχε ενα hardware disk crash. θα επανλελθει καποια στιγμη καλυτερο. Χαιρετισμους απο την Σκιαθο με πολλα free WiFi/Internet Access Points φετος. Το νησι δεν παιζεται απο ολες τις αποψεις !!!

----------


## azisi

> το wiki.ozo.com ειχε ενα hardware disk crash. θα επανλελθει καποια στιγμη καλυτερο. Χαιρετισμους απο την Σκιαθο με πολλα free WiFi/Internet Access Points φετος. Το νησι δεν παιζεται απο ολες τις αποψεις !!!


ARGH !!! 

http://wiki.voyage.hk/dokuwiki/doku.php ... re_request




> You need to specify “dhcp-leasefile=/var/tmp/dnsmasq.leases” in /etc/dnsmasq.conf, so this file will be on ramdisk. If you don’t point dhcp-leasefile to ramdisk but using the default path /var/lib/misc/dnsmasq.leases, it will be on flash disk. dnsmasq would hold the file descriptor for writing, that’s why you are unable to remount / as read only."


έφαγα μια ώρα για αυτή τη βλακεία! Ένα wiki ρε παιδιά να βάλουμε πράμα μέσα! Τι στο καλό μόνο εγώ και ο acoul έχουμε voyage?  ::

----------


## acoul

Χαίρομαι πραγματικά που το παλεύεις, ο βασικός κερδισμένος θα είσαι εσύ στο τέλος και θα το δεις στην πορεία. Με μεγάλη υπομονή καρτερώ την υιοθέτηση αυτής της λύσης από μέλη της κοινότητάς μας μια και η συγκεκριμένη λύση είναι συμβατή με το πνεύμα και χαρακτήρα του ελεύθερου και ανοικτού δικτύου/λογισμικού. Δικαιολογίες τύπου δεν δουλεύει, δεν ανεβάζει nstream κλπ. έχουν αποδειχθεί εδώ και καιρό κάλπικες προκειμένου να καλύψουν την ευκολία των κουμπιών που προσφέρει το MT και που όμως γεμίζουν τρύπες και φαντάσματα το routing του δικτύου ενώ καταστρέφουν το φάσμα με τα default settings που οι περισσότεροι που το χρησιμοποιούν δεν μπαίνουν στο κόπο να ρυθμίσουν.

----------


## verano

Τα δύο links που αναφέρονται στη σελίδα δεν υπάρχουν/δουλεύουν και
το documentation στο internet είναι ανύπαρκτο!

Που βρίσκουμε πληροφορίες ρε παιδιά;;;!

----------


## acoul

http://wiki.voyage.hk/
http://madlinux.lala.gr/

----------


## verano

> http://wiki.voyage.hk/
> http://madlinux.lala.gr/


Το πρώτο link δεν έχει documentation = user's guide ή κάτι συναφές, αλλά
μόνο οδηγίες εγκατάστασης, ανάπτυξης νέου κώδικα και μερικά σκόρπια
howtos!

Το δεύτερο δε δουλεύει, ούτε και αυτό: madlinux.koko.awmn...

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> http://wiki.voyage.hk/
> http://madlinux.lala.gr/
> 
> 
> Το πρώτο link δεν έχει documentation = user's guide ή κάτι συναφές, αλλά
> μόνο οδηγίες εγκατάστασης, ανάπτυξης νέου κώδικα και μερικά σκόρπια
> howtos!
> ...


στήνεις ένα wiki και αρχίζουμε να το βομβαρδίζουμε με σχετική πληροφορία. Ήδη έχεις αρκετό υλικό στα PM ... το όλο setup είναι ένα απλό Debian Sarge !! madwifi, debian & google is your pal !!

----------


## verano

> στήνεις ένα wiki και αρχίζουμε να το βομβαρδίζουμε με σχετική πληροφορία. Ήδη έχεις αρκετό υλικό στα PM ... το όλο setup είναι ένα απλό Debian Sarge !! madwifi, debian & google is your pal !!


Το έχω πιάσει το υπονοούμενο! Έχω εδώ και μέρες ανοικτά ένα σωρό παράθυρα!

----------


## azisi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από verano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...


Υπάρχει καμμιά υπηρεσία wiki ήδη διαθέσιμη για να χρησιμοποιήσουμε;

----------


## dimkasta

http://www.dimkasta.net/wiki/

Σκίστε το

----------


## azisi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> http://wiki.voyage.hk/
> http://madlinux.lala.gr/
> 
> 
> Το πρώτο link δεν έχει documentation = user's guide ή κάτι συναφές, αλλά
> μόνο οδηγίες εγκατάστασης, ανάπτυξης νέου κώδικα και μερικά σκόρπια
> howtos!
> ...


Η koki είναι up and running και το madlinux.koko.awmn είναι αρκετά ενημερωμένο σχετικά με atheros. Μπράβο !!

Προτείνω να μη κάνουμε διπλή δουλειά και να συμπληρώσουμε υλικό εκεί που ήδη υπάρχει κάτι. Εάν είναι εφικτό για να μην υπάρχουν μεγάλα downtime, να γίνεται κάποιο mirroring των site ίσως;

----------

